# Was ist das ?



## rkahlhardt (18 Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Jedesmal wenn ich mich eingewählt habe war eine östreichische Nummer in meine Verbindung eingetragen. Als Nutzername stand  mein Computername. Der Name der Verbindung war nicht verändert.
Verbindung gelöscht , von Hand neu erstellt, neu nachgesehen, wieder das gleiche!
Nach dem Einwählen hab ich die Angewohnheit ind der Taskleiste nachzusehen welche Nummer gewählt wurde, dadurch hab ich das erst enddeckt. 
Vierenprog. ist fündig geworden und es war danch kein Benutzerkonto mehr da. dadurch kommt man nicht mehr an den Rechner ran. Start von Windows-Cd ging auch nicht , irgendein gravierender Fehler. Konnte nur noch von Win_cd starten, keine Taste drücken und abgesichert Starten 
(ging normal nicht mehr)und einen Administrator einrichten. Jetzt sind meine ganzen Einstellungen weg. Was kann ich tun.
Danke Reiner


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Oktober 2004)

Was hat denn das AV-Programm gefunden?


----------



## rkahlhardt (20 Oktober 2004)

Hallo
A ntivir hatt 10 Stück gefunden 1 gelöscht.
Letzter Fund  TR/Dldr.PurityS.E.2
Es muss aber ein Dialer sein und kein Trojaner.
Danke Reiner


----------



## johinos (20 Oktober 2004)

rkahlhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Jedesmal wenn ich mich eingewählt habe war eine östreichische Nummer in meine Verbindung eingetragen.


Welche Nummer war denn eingetragen?


----------



## rkahlhardt (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo
0043820820184477
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2004)

Ist eine österreichische Mehrwertdienstenummer:
0043820820184477 
--> 0820-820184477
siehe
 Abfragemaske TRT (österreichische Reg.behörde)

Das Ergebnis ist nicht uninteressant:
 siehe hier 


			
				rtr.at schrieb:
			
		

> (0)820 820000 - (0)820 820999 Telekom Austria AG
> Diensteanbieter hinter der Rufnummer (0)820 820184 :
> Aktuell
> ab 27.08.2004 Interpay AG
> FL, 9434 Mauren, Am Bühel 1



Die Adresse gehört zu einem Treuhänder namens G.Oe., siehe zB in den threads zu den Nummern090090000957ff -->  blaue Schrift klicken  oder (vor allem)  hier die blaue schrift klicken .

Es liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass diese mir unbekannte Firma Beziehungen zu Firmen mit langen "Krankenakten" hat... (Intertele, Globallines, Goodlines, Telmovel, Newlines, DDD,...)

--> www.whois.to/inter-pay.net ("Interpay Carrier Services AG")
G.Oe. Am Bühel, Mauren, Liechtenstein

Vielleicht sollte jemand daran denken, die österreichischen Behörden zu informieren, wenn er Anlass dazu sieht.


----------



## rkahlhardt (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Was kostat da die Minute ?
Diese Meldung kommt auch öffters:
Enthält eine Signatur des (gefährlichen) Backdoorprogrammes BDS/HacDef.073.B.1
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2004)

rkahlhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Was kostat da die Minute ?
> Diese Meldung kommt auch öffters:
> Enthält eine Signatur des (gefährlichen) Backdoorprogrammes BDS/HacDef.073.B.1
> Gruss Reiner


da musst du selbst bei www.rtr.at blättern, ich fand nur:
 diese Information 


			
				rtr.at schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dienste im Bereich (0)820 darf dem Teilnehmer ein Entgelt von maximal EUR 0,20 pro Minute oder pro Event verrechnet werden.


Was eine Minute ist, weiss ich. Das sollte in Österreich so sein wie bei uns. Was die Österreicher allerdings als "event" bezeichnen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich will mich als Bayer zu diesem Thema auch nicht weiter äußern


----------



## rkahlhardt (21 Oktober 2004)

Danke Für die schnelle Antwort
werd ja sehen was ich berappen soll, war ca 15Min.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2004)

Bin auch gespannt, was das sein soll... 

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!
Grüsse
aka


----------

